

Re-Ask HN: How to start Antivirus business (different timing) - zerr

from scratch?<p>I mean, software/tech aside, how does one get virus signatures?<p>Is there some repository, paid or free?<p>Your anecdotal experiences would be very interesting as well, in case anyone here runs some AV business.<p>---------------<p>Re-asking this again. Previous "thread" with the only but very interesting commet:<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570255
======
gvb
FWIIW, I have to scratch my head and wonder _why_ you would want to start an
AV company. The market seems to me to be saturated and has become a
commodity... there are lots of free non-enterprise versions and the enterprise
market is going to be extremely hard for a new, unproven company to break
into.

WRT signatures and databases, I would start by digging into ClamAV
<http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/about/> to see how they generate their
signatures. I expect there is a lot of information that would help answer your
questions on the mailing lists as well. <http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/ml/>

~~~
zerr
Thanks for the response.

Not that I'm going to start AV company at the moment, but I'm genuinely
interested.

------
zerr
Clickable link to the previous "thread":

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5570255>

